
My Life as a Woman with Color Blindness - shawndumas
https://www.thecut.com/2018/02/my-life-as-a-woman-with-colorblindness.html
======
sundarurfriend
> I’ve lived in Wilmington for ten years, and I’ve seen everything in this
> city a thousand times, but every other second I was gasping. Have you ever
> passed the same store day after day and thought, “They really need to
> replace that sun-bleached sign,” then they do, and it’s the same logo, same
> colors, except it’s new? That’s how the whole world looked — like the entire
> city of Wilmington was brand new.

This reminds me very much of my experience wearing glasses for the first time,
to correct myopia. The whole trip back from the doctor's, my 11-year old self
was just looking around at the ordinary residential neighbourhoods we were
passing, and thinking "I never knew the world was so... beautiful!"

The article as a whole gives me a new appreciation for the huge variety of
colours around me, for all the neat little details that I have the ability to
see but take for granted every day. (I'll probably lose that appreciation in a
few hours when I forget the article, but hey, it's a start.)

